# Best way to scan in and email a document?



## thebigdintx

What is the best way to scan in and e-mail a document using a Dell all-in-one printer 922?  I have done it, but it saves my scan as a jpeg image file, and then the file is too large when I send it in an email.  I would like to be able to save it and email it as a .doc file using open office writer.  I have vista business 32-bit as my operating system.  I don't have word, i have open office.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## moddinati

You will need to use some sort of OCR software to save your files in a text format instead of an image.

doing a quick google search, according to this brochure (warning: linked to pdf http://www.dell.com/downloads/global/products/print/922_brochure.pdf ) your scanner comes with some OCR software.

Hope that helps


----------



## chibicitiberiu

I have a program called I.R.I.S. OCR, which came with my HP Deskjet F380 printer/scanner's drivers.


----------

